# 

## KarolaTom

Słuchajcie mam pytanie co do rozmów z wykonawcami, czy liczyć na ich porady i sugestie, czy mieć już wszystko zaplanowane i tylko egzekwować, co do materiałów też zaufać, czy może będą namawiać na takie, które im pasują, ale może mają gdzieś na jakimś składzie? Jak Wy sobie radziliście z ekipami budowlanymi? Karolina

----------


## pieknyromek

Zawsze można wysłuchać porad i sugestii a zdecydować trzeba samemu czy mieć wszystko zaplanowane czy dopiero dogadać z wykonawcą. Niestety na to nie ma złotego środka bo za dużo tu zależy od tego kto będzie Twoim wykonawcą: uczciwy czy nie, gadatliwy czy nie, doświadczony z wiedzą czy nie. I też od Ciebie Karolina jako inwestora to zależy czy w Twojej "wizji" finalnej są dopuszczalne jakieś zmiany absolutnie nie.

----------


## KarolaTom

dziękuję za odpowiedź, u mnie wykonawcą będzie [wymoderowano link] mam nadzieję, ze damy radę się dogadać, wybrałam ich z polecenia dobrych znajomych, a właściwie upolowałam, bo wcześniej nie mieli wolnych terminów

----------


## atsyrut

jeśli wykonawca jest uczciwy - to podpowie zgodnie z własna wiedzą a nie zgodnie z prowizją jaką zainkasuje za dany etap. 

jak ekipa z polecenia - i widzieliście ich prace - rozmawialiście z innymi inwestorami gdzie zakończyli prace - to idealne rozwiązanie... 

ja miałem niesprawdzonych tynkarzy - w stopce link ze zdjęciami... 

dlatego ekipa powinna być z polecenia, musisz widzieć ich w pracy i rozmawiać z ludźmi gdzie skończyli prace.

----------


## atsyrut

> Dlaczego obarczasz wykonawcę winą? przecież masz dokładnie ta jak chciałeś i za co zapłaciłeś.


Są wykonawcy i "wykonawcy"

kogo w takim razie mam obarczać wina skoro nie wykonawcę? 

Według Ciebie chciałem mieć takie tynki? bo nie bardzo rozumiem Twoją wypowiedź...

----------


## Charlie

> Słuchajcie mam pytanie co do rozmów z wykonawcami, czy liczyć na ich porady i sugestie, czy mieć już wszystko zaplanowane i tylko egzekwować, co do materiałów też zaufać, czy może będą namawiać na takie, które im pasują, ale może mają gdzieś na jakimś składzie? Jak Wy sobie radziliście z ekipami budowlanymi? Karolina


Moim zdaniem, jeśli samemu chcesz się zajmować wyborem wykonawców to  musisz się znać na tym wszystkim. Jeśli nie znasz się to takimi sprawami zajmuje się aktywny kierownik budowy. W dużym stopniu unikniesz problemów z jakością na budowie swojego domu. 
 Za niską ceną idzie niska jakość usług co generuje dodatkowe koszta na tzw. poprawkach. Summa summarum i tak wychodzi m2 czegokolwiek drożej.

----------


## atsyrut

> Moim zdaniem, jeśli samemu chcesz się zajmować wyborem wykonawców to  musisz się znać na tym wszystkim. Jeśli nie znasz się to takimi sprawami zajmuje się aktywny kierownik budowy. W dużym stopniu unikniesz problemów z jakością na budowie swojego domu. 
>  Za niską ceną idzie niska jakość usług co generuje dodatkowe koszta na tzw. poprawkach. Summa summarum i tak wychodzi m2 czegokolwiek drożej.


święta racja - nic dodać nic ująć

----------


## saruman

> Są wykonawcy i "wykonawcy"
> 
> kogo w takim razie mam obarczać wina skoro nie wykonawcę? 
> 
> Według Ciebie chciałem mieć takie tynki? bo nie bardzo rozumiem Twoją wypowiedź...


Pewnie FlashBack miał na myśli, że mało płaciłeś.

----------


## bury_kocur

A za wysoką ceną idzie wysoka jakość? Ani tak, ani odwrotnie. Po prostu, żeby mieć tanio i dobrze, trzeba się trochę znać na rzeczy, trochę czasu poświęcić na przestudiowanie tematu (choćby po to, żeby wiedzieć, czy niska cena nie wynika z odpuszczenia sobie jakiegoś materiału lub koniecznego etapu pracy) i trochę poszukać. Oczywiście, bywają wpadki - ale ci, co płacili dużo, też je miewają.

----------


## atsyrut

> Pewnie FlashBack miał na myśli, że mało płaciłeś.


Cena jest zawsze umowna. skoro dwie strony dogadały się co do ceny - to znaczy że była do przyjęcia. 

Płaciłem tyle ile było w umowie... terminowo i rzetelnie.... a ynki zrobione tak jak zrobione... swojej winy tu nie widzę... 

FlashBack - patrzy na to pod kątem wykonawcy.... rozumiem go


ale swojej winy w tak "spapranych" tynkach nie widzę. Rzeczoznawca też nie widzi i Kierownik Budowy także. Inne ekipy tynkarskie które oglądały "to dzieło" także wskazują jednoznacznie, że błąd jest po stronie wykonawcy

----------


## atsyrut

> A za wysoką ceną idzie wysoka jakość? Ani tak, ani odwrotnie. Po prostu, żeby mieć tanio i dobrze, trzeba się trochę znać na rzeczy, trochę czasu poświęcić na przestudiowanie tematu (choćby po to, żeby wiedzieć, czy niska cena nie wynika z odpuszczenia sobie jakiegoś materiału lub koniecznego etapu pracy) i trochę poszukać. Oczywiście, bywają wpadki - ale ci, co płacili dużo, też je miewają.


Masz rację nie ma reguły... czasami za małe pieniadze - trafisz profesjonalistów a czasami za duże pieniądze trafisz partaczy....
Bywa tak ze czasami ekipa ma super opinię - i trafi się wypadek przy pracy... bywa i tak... 

Tylko profesjonalista - zadba o to, żeby poprawić i zachować czyste konto i zadowolenie Klienta.

----------


## stam222

Myślę, że powinno się zachowywać przede wszystkim po "ludzku" a w drugiej kolejności paragrafy umowy itd. Często w ten sposób więcej się osiągnie aniżeli egzekwowaniem i pyskowaniem. Obustronny szacunek jest tutaj sprawą kluczową. Pewnie, że można trafić na różnych ludzi i nie zawsze tak się da ale normalna ludzka rozmowa czasami czyni cuda.

----------


## hydraulik_

> Słuchajcie mam pytanie co do rozmów z wykonawcami, czy liczyć na ich porady i sugestie, czy mieć już wszystko zaplanowane i tylko egzekwować, co do materiałów też zaufać, czy może będą namawiać na takie, które im pasują, ale może mają gdzieś na jakimś składzie? Jak Wy sobie radziliście z ekipami budowlanymi? Karolina


można potraktować jak ludzi

----------


## atsyrut

> Myślę, że powinno się zachowywać przede wszystkim po "ludzku" a w drugiej kolejności paragrafy umowy itd. Często w ten sposób więcej się osiągnie aniżeli egzekwowaniem i pyskowaniem. Obustronny szacunek jest tutaj sprawą kluczową. Pewnie, że można trafić na różnych ludzi i nie zawsze tak się da ale normalna ludzka rozmowa czasami czyni cuda.


całkowicie się z Tobą zgadzam, umowy, paragrafy to ostateczność... 

Tylko żeby można było się porozumieć - potrzebny jest dialog i rzeczowa dyskusja dwóch stron.... 

niestety - ja aż w tak dogodniej sytuacji nie byłem - choć robiłem wszystko żeby osiągnąć kompromis.

----------


## sokratis

Heh, zwykle zaczynamy zastanawiać się nad sugestiami wykonawców jak coś już na kiedyś zapsują. Ale przygotowanie na temat poprawek jakie robimy to jednak dość poważna wiedza.

----------


## zaprawawapienna

Od pewnego momentu czuję się zdana na sugestie, więc niestety muszę opowiedzieć się za tą opcją. Ale wstępnie staram się przedstawić wszystko w na tyle zdecydowany sposób, żeby zostawić jak najmniej wątpliwości.

----------


## kkkk-kp

Rozmawiać, rozmawiać i jeszcze raz rozmawiać  :smile:  ........ale najlepiej z kierownikiem budowy, ewentualnie z projektantem (jeżeli budujemy lub rozbudowujemy), a oni z wykonawcą w Waszym imieniu.

----------


## superportable

Rozmowa, wcześniej najlepiej spisać wszystko, i powiem okrutnie kij i marchewka :smile:

----------


## Rysiek0

ja u siebie przede wszystkim rozmawiałem z projektantem, a on że tak powiem martwił się o resztę. jak była budowa, to w całości zdałem się na nich, potem już przy robieniu łazienki, czy już bardziej wykończeniowych pracach bardziej sie angażowałem, tj. jak powiedzieli, ze grzejniki to z sbsu, to najpierw sam tam pojechałem, zobaczyłem jak wyglądają, dopytałem, porównałem ceny i dopiero kupowałem. dobry fachowierc to skarb, bo umie doradzić i polecić rozwiązania, za które nawet po latach będziemy wdzięczni...trzeba jednak zawsze, nawet przy kimś, kgoo polecało Ci 20 znajomych, zachować odrobinę "czujności" i zdrowego rozsądku, bo w końcu to nie jest wyrocznia, tylko człowiek. a każdy człowiek bywa omylny.

----------


## tomekwa

> dobry fachowierc to skarb, bo umie doradzić i polecić rozwiązania, za które nawet po latach będziemy wdzięczni...trzeba jednak zawsze, nawet przy kimś, kgoo polecało Ci 20 znajomych, zachować odrobinę "czujności" i zdrowego rozsądku, bo w końcu to nie jest wyrocznia, tylko człowiek. a każdy człowiek bywa omylny.


 :yes:

----------


## bialoczerwony

zdarzają się mistrzowie, którym można zaufać i chwała im za to :smile:

----------


## SebaMat

Moim zdaniem czasem trudno rozróżnić "dobrą ekipę" od "partaczy". Niby dobrze radzą, a w konsekwencji chcą zrobić robotę jak najszybciej, a jak najmniej zainkasować. Oczywiście czasem można zaufać takim osobom i zdecydować się na ich propozycję, ale zaufanie to jedno, a kontrola to drugie. Lepiej mieć kilku doradców, a w ostateczności zdać się jeszcze na Internet.

----------


## Gawor5

Konsultuj z kierownikiem budowy ich pomysły, generalnie jeżeli ktoś cos sugeruje to zapytaj o to dlaczego tak a nie inaczej, jeżeli otrzymasz odpowiedź typu "nie bo nie" to podejdz do tego z dystansem. Nie można założyć, że wszystkie podpowiedzi są dobre lub złe, myślę że i tak warto ich wysłuchać jednak jeżeli sam nie jesteś w stanie ocenić ich słuszności to zawsze bezpieczniej trzymać się wytycznych założonych na początku budowy.

----------


## Domderlis

Jak trafisz na jakiegoś absoluta to też jest problem, bo ciężko będzie przeforsować własne pomysły, które elastyczny kierus mógłby wdrożyć w plan. Nie ma reguły, zawsze trzeba się dostosować.

----------


## Ada73

czy macie gdzies przykładowe umowy z wykonawcami ?

----------


## Crazy

> czy macie gdzies przykładowe umowy z wykonawcami ?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...12-Umowy-Fugas

----------


## bialoczerwony

> Moim zdaniem czasem trudno rozróżnić "dobrą ekipę" od "partaczy". Niby dobrze radzą, a w konsekwencji chcą zrobić robotę jak najszybciej, a jak najmniej zainkasować. Oczywiście czasem można zaufać takim osobom i zdecydować się na ich propozycję, ale zaufanie to jedno, a kontrola to drugie. Lepiej mieć kilku doradców, a w ostateczności zdać się jeszcze na Internet.


Znajomi i tzw. poczta pantoflowa oparta o rekomendacje

----------


## yendrek3

moje doswiadczenie jest takie ze za kazdym razem jak poradzilem sie wykonawcow odnosnie wyboru materialu to wybierali towar najdrozszy taki ktorym im sie dobrze robilo. To ze byl z gornej polki no coz, nie diziwie im sie, chyba lepiej robi sie gladzie Sheetrockiem gotowym rozrobionym niz tania Nida ktora trzeba sobie nejpierw rozrabiac

----------


## yendrek3

no i zawsze radze wysluchac tego co wykonawca ma do powiedzenia natomiast nie ulegac nigdy ich naciskom. Decyzje podejmujemy zwasze sami lub z kierownikiem budowy (zakladamy ze tan wie lepiej od nas)

----------


## EWBUD

> moje doswiadczenie jest takie ze za kazdym razem jak poradzilem sie wykonawcow odnosnie wyboru materialu to wybierali towar najdrozszy taki ktorym im sie dobrze robilo. To ze byl z gornej polki no coz, nie diziwie im sie, chyba lepiej robi sie gladzie Sheetrockiem gotowym rozrobionym niz tania Nida ktora trzeba sobie nejpierw rozrabiac



 :smile:

----------


## lukasz860910

dziś trudno odróżnić dobrego fachowca od złego, nie raz patrzycie na stronę www firmy opisuje cuda zdjęcia jak z bajki a w rzeczywistości partacze 
nie brakuje cwaniaków trzeba uważać zanim wybierzemy kogoś

----------


## panfotograf

-Brać ekipy z polecenia -najlepiej z polecenia innych inwestorów (ja jeździłem po okolicznych budowach i pytałem)
- Z każdą ekipą spisujemy precyzyjną umowę z datą zakończenia robót i z odsetkami karnymi za opóźnienia

A tak w ogóle zanim zaczniesz rozmawiać z wykonawcami powinieneś przygotować się teoretycznie - czytać odpowiednie wątki na tym forum. Inaczej owiną sobie ciebie wokół małego palca.

np: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5c-jeszcze-raz

----------


## panfotograf

*Z moich doświadczeń przy budowie domu:*

-Jeśli się da nie łączyć garażu (i kotłowni z piecem na paliwo stałe) z częścią mieszkalną. Zrobić wejście jedynie z zewnątrz.
Z garażu zawsze zalatuje benzyną, olejami itp (oprócz samochodu każdy tam trzymać będzie różne płyny mniej lub bardziej śmierdzące). A i tak z doświadczenia wiem że łatwiej się pakuje samochód po wyprowadzeniu z garażu. Czy muszę tłumaczyć dlaczego kotłownia z piecem na paliwo stałe nie powinna mieć połączenia z czystym, pachnącym domem?? Kto miał do czynienia z taką kotłownią wie to doskonale. No i problem z wentylacja mechaniczną (nie można jej łączyć z grawitacyjną, a taka musi być w kotłowni)

-Zamocować bramę garażową nie do wewnętrznej krawędzi ściany, ale głębiej (przesunąć ją do zewnątrz). Trzeba to zrobić na etapie murowania (a najlepiej projektowania garażu). Dzięki temu uzyskujemy nawet 20 cm długości garażu więcej  (o szczegóły pytać w firmie gdzie kupować będziemy bramę)

-Jeśli planujesz piorunochrony, nie zapomnij o zamocowaniu bednarki do zbrojenia fundamentów (piorunochrony z zamontowaniem przez dekarza kosztowały mnie ok 1300zł-chyba warto)

-Nie zapomnij o uziomie (do prądu) tak jak do piorunochronów, tylko od strony wewnętrznej, tam gdzie będzie skrzynka z bezpiecznikami

-Nie malować betonu dysperbitem (izolacja przeciwwilgociowa fundamentów) gdy temperatura może spaść poniżej zera.

-Przypomnij murarzom żeby zaprawę kładli też pod izolacja poziomą ścian (powinno być: ściana fundamentowa/zaprawa/izolacja pozioma/zaprawa/ściana)

-Sprawdzić zagęszczenie piasku pod chudziakiem (podłoga na gruncie siądzie po latach -popękają fugi i kafelki)
cyt:”Panie, od pintnastu lat tak robie i nie miołem kłopotu”(murarz nie miał kłopotu -kłopot będzie miał inwestor)
- http://forum.muratordom.pl/zapadniet...cy,t163105.htm
- http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-osiadaj%C4%85
- http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-pod%C5%82oga
(sprawdza się wbijając pręt zbrojeniowy dużym młotkiem-powinien wejść nie więcej jak 15-25 cm)

-Nie polecam papy do izolacji poziomej fundamentów i podłogi
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...hlight=izolbet
„mam zrobioną pozioma izolacje , izolbet k następnia papa isolbet, folia, styropian i wylewka. Po 4 latach mieszkania dał sie odczuwać zapach lepiku z zostawionych przerw dylatacyjnych miedzy ścianami a wylewką. Nie wiem co mam robić. ????????? Proszę pomózcie.”

-Nie murować ścian pod sam dach. Jak potem zachować ciągłości izolacji cieplnej ścian i dachu ?

-Warto pomyśleć o podbitce już na etapie wykonywania więźby (cieśle szlifują krokwie wystające poza ściany, a dekarz maluje i przybija podbitkę (wychodzi taniej, solidniej i ładniej)(jeśli ma być malowane na jasny, półkryjący kolor – konieczna impregnacja więźby bezbarwnym preparatem)

-komin wystający ponad dach z cegły klinkierowej pełnej (droższa ale długowieczna)

-pomyślcie o cyrkulacji ciepłej wody. Czekanie aż doleci ciepła jest denerwujące.

-Sprawdzać kąty proste (podczas murowania i tynkowania)
Przed tynkowaniem sprawdź kąty (90 stopni) w łazience i kuchni (tam gdzie będzie wanna narożnikowa, brodzik, blat kuchenny, szafa wnekowa itp.). Jeśli nie ma kątów prostych to niech tynkarze poprawią! Ja nie sprawdziłem i mam wszędzie krzywo.

-Uważać na uproszczenia murarzy -jeśli już to je konsultować z kierownikiem budowy. 
Choć u mnie cieśla sam zaproponował dwie poprawki. Dołożył płatwie, i zasugerował zamianę słupa drewnianego w ścianie, na samą ścianę. Kierownik budowy zaakceptował i jest znacznie lepiej.

-Drzwi balkonowe/tarasowe i wejściowe muszą być zamontowane tak żeby przestrzeń pod nimi można było wypełnić styropianem
poczytać:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?t=142997

-Przy wentylacji mechanicznej zrobić jeden mały wyciąg z wnętrza szafki z koszem na śmieci (jest to jedno z bardziej śmierdzących miejsc w domu)

-Wylewki końcowe robić przez ekipę która ci zagwarantuje 2mm różnicy na 2m – zapisać to w umowie – płacić dopiero po 2 dniach po sprawdzeniu poziomów (dwumetrową poziomicą)

*-Doglądać, pytać, przypominać (najlepiej z kierownikiem budowy).*

----------


## Zagurski

Nie wdawaj się w koleżeńską dyskusję z fachowcami, trzymaj dystans i poproś kogoś obeznanego w temacie, aby ocenił wykonaną pracę, ale jeszcze przed jej zakończeniem!
100zł za rzeczową ocenę, to jest pikuś przy kosztach sięgających paru tysięcy, np. za położenie płytek, tudzież zrobienia elektryki, czy hydrauliki.

----------


## pieknyromek

Wszystko zgoda z panfotografem ale cały czas jak miałbym robić jeszcze raz to zrobiłbym garaż połączony z domem. Też słyszałem te opinie o śmierdzącej benzynie czy innych olejach. Ja mam w garażu benzynę, olej silnikowy, kilka lakierów, farb i płyn do spryskiwacza. I nic mi w domu nie śmierdzi. Oczywiście wszystkie pojemniki, butelki są pozamykane i pozakręcane :big grin:  To że mi nie śmierdzi to mało bo ja mam powiedzmy niezbyt wyczulone powonienie. Ale to że nie śmierdzi mojej żonie to już wiele znaczy bo ona wyczuwa wszystko. Ponad dwa lata mieszkamy, samochód w garażu (poza latem) i nic się jeszcze żona nie skarżyła na jakieś zapachy. A wygoda garażu w bryle budynku wielka dlatego zawsze będę polecał to rozwiązanie.

----------


## Domderlis

> moje doswiadczenie jest takie ze za kazdym razem jak poradzilem sie wykonawcow odnosnie wyboru materialu to wybierali towar najdrozszy taki ktorym im sie dobrze robilo. To ze byl z gornej polki no coz, nie diziwie im sie, chyba lepiej robi sie gladzie Sheetrockiem gotowym rozrobionym niz tania Nida ktora trzeba sobie nejpierw rozrabiac


dopóki towar jest droższy i lepszy to jeszcze ok, gorzej jak towar jest zawyżonej cenie, albo gorzej nie idzie to w parze z jakością. no i pamiętaj, że wykonawcy to najlepsi klienci dostawców...

----------


## mpbud

Jeżeli znasz się bardzo dobrze na budownictwie to powinnaś pilnować budowlańców. Oni czasem potrafią nieźle zawalić robotę.

----------


## moliermalarz

najgorzej jak trafisz na psychola  :wink:

----------


## topa

Moim zdaniem trzeba być dla nich uprzejmym  :smile:  Spytać czy zrobić kawę itd  :smile:  ale też pilnować czy wszystko robią ok, bo nie za obijanie sie im placimy.

----------


## Rzeźbiarz

ze swojego doświadczenia wiem, że żadne umowy nie mają przełożenia. Wiadomo, nikomu nie chce się latać po sądach. Na pewno polecony, uczciwy wykonawca to połowa sukcesu, ale poza tym jasno ( i stanowczo) określone oczekiwania. I nie łudźmy się : tani wykonawca, który dysponuje terminem "od zaraz" to podejrzane.

----------


## calaona233

no niestety wykonawcy często mają nas gdzieś. ja też się nacięłam.szkoda gadać, bo mam wrażenie, że to ludzie bez honoru są, a często maja kupę kasy żeby się sądzić itp...

----------


## mrowa

Umowę trzeba mieć, ale rzeczywiście to nie zawsze wystarcza. Trzeba jasno określić swoje oczekiwania i niestety nadzorować i nie dawać sobie kitu wciskać (czyli znać się trochę trzeba). Jeśli chodzi o dobre ekipy remontowo-budowlane to polecam http://top-ogloszenia.net/Serwis-Uslugi-19 i ja i znajomi z innego regionu Polski tam szukali fachowców i wszyscy jesteśmy zadowoleni.

----------


## dewelopper

jako właściciel firmy developerskiej wybieram ekipy budowlane starannie bo chcę mieć pewność kto u mnie pracuje i że mogę na niego liczyć. Jako że stawiałem ponad 200 metrowe domy wolno stojące tym razem ekipy także dobierałem sam – z pomocą znanego mi i doświadczonego budowlańca. Szukałem najlepszych bo wtedy wiadomo że coś jest dobrze zrobione! Swojego czasu miałem raczej nietypową sytuację... podczas budowy jednego z domów na nowym osiedlu paru (dokładnie 3 osoby) pracowników odeszło - dostali lepszą fuchę – nie dziwię im się, w końcu każdy chce zarobić (okazało się że jeden z nich zmienił zupełnie branżę – szkoda dobry był z niego pracownik). No więc w momencie gdy zabrakło mi pracowników potrzebowałem operatora ubijaka wibracyjnego oraz koparkoładowarki. Poślizgu z terminem budowy nie miałem wówczas więc zdecydowałem się wysłać dwóch z zatrudnionych (3 osoby w końcu nie potrzebowałem) przy mniej zajmujących pracach na kurs uczące tych umiejętności – chłopak od ubijaka zdecydował się jeszcze na kurs z obsługi zagęszczarki. Pieniądze nie grały roli (kosztami podzieliliśmy się po połowie) bo dzięki temu miałem profesjonalnego pracownika który wykonywał u mnie mniejsze prace jeszcze do zakończenia budowy. Marek i Łukasz sami znaleźli sobie kursy – jakaś firma Lektor czy coś takiego. Mówili że już tam robili wcześniej inne kursy i twierdzili że nigdy nie narzekali... Ze szkolenia wrócili zadowoleni i od razu zabrali się z chęcią do pracy. Polecam wszystkim innym budującym inwestowanie w pracowników (przynajmniej połowicznie) – nie jest to tania zabawa ale dzięki temu masz pewność że masz w ekipie profesjonalistę - i nie chodzi tu tylko o przedsiębiorstwa bo jak przyjdzie do Ciebie Pan Henio i robi hydraulikę i dajesz mu np dniówki albo tygodniówki to dać mu tipa 10 albo 20 zł też się przydaje...

----------


## Wojbol

Najlepiej mieć plan i własne sugestie. Tak z doświadczenia powiem, chociaż ekipę miałem niezłą, to jednak jak się nie przypilnuje panów fachowców, nie powie, czego się oczekuje, to kanał. Musisz wiedzieć, czego chcesz, bo czasami rady polegają na tym, że panowie zaproponują ci to, co najłatwiej zrobić, a nie co dla ciebie będzie najlepsze.

----------

